# What to do with kids in Lyon



## alisaww

Greetings -
I'm in Lyon for 5 months with my two children, ages 2 and 5. I'm hoping to get them in a garderie for a few mornings a week (we'll see - they don't want to take the 5 year old - they say he should go to maternelle, but I am not going to put my non-French speaking child in a new school, new language, full time when half the point was for me to spend time with him since I'm not working much - just a bit remotely. Any advice on other ways to get ~ 15 hours child care for two kids without spending a fortune would also be helpful). 

My question is what to do with kids here? We don't have a car and we are right next to St Jean Palais. I know about nearby trips (Fourvier, Tetre d'Or, checking out traboules) and we've checked out the nearby small playgrounds), but are there drop-in gyms where kids can bounce? Morning art or music classes that I can take them to? We go to the pool sometimes, but generally the timing is bad since they are only open during lunch (and my younger son's nap time) and evening when my kiddos are tired and I need to make dinner. In the states there are all kinds of clay studios, drop in gyms, pools, etc. that are open ~10-12 for "stay at home moms". Part of the issue is that I don't speak French - and Google translate of web sites only gets me so far...

Any ideas welcome! Thank you!
p.s. advice on:
- is it just me or do other mom's look at me like I'm growing a second head because I play with my kids at the playgrounds?
- is it just me or are shop owners, particularly toy stores, completely put off by me bringing my children into the store?
- I went to the children's library at St Jean - my kids were the only kids, everyone else was an adult getting books for kids. 
Wherever we go, we are the only kids. Where are all the kids?? Is it just that even little kids all go to schools here all day every day?


----------



## dijid

alisaww said:


> Greetings -
> I'm in Lyon for 5 months with my two children, ages 2 and 5. I'm hoping to get them in a garderie for a few mornings a week (we'll see - they don't want to take the 5 year old - they say he should go to maternelle, but I am not going to put my non-French speaking child in a new school, new language, full time when half the point was for me to spend time with him since I'm not working much - just a bit remotely. Any advice on other ways to get ~ 15 hours child care for two kids without spending a fortune would also be helpful).


If you are trying to enroll your kids in a French school, you're going to have to follow the French regulations. Which means your 5yo should be in maternelle. Depending on when he/she turned 5, that would be either Moyenne or Grande Section. If you do send him to school, make sure he knows how to say that he needs to use the toilet in French. If you need part time child care, you can try to find an au pair who is taking care of school aged children and has free time during the day. My French class is full of au pairs who are interested in having additional income and something to do during the day. Many of them speak English, too.



alisaww said:


> My question is what to do with kids here? We don't have a car and we are right next to St Jean Palais. I know about nearby trips (Fourvier, Tetre d'Or, checking out traboules) and we've checked out the nearby small playgrounds), but are there drop-in gyms where kids can bounce? Morning art or music classes that I can take them to? We go to the pool sometimes, but generally the timing is bad since they are only open during lunch (and my younger son's nap time) and evening when my kiddos are tired and I need to make dinner. In the states there are all kinds of clay studios, drop in gyms, pools, etc. that are open ~10-12 for "stay at home moms". Part of the issue is that I don't speak French - and Google translate of web sites only gets me so far...


Have you checked at the mairie (is there an Espace Famille?) to see what activities there are during the day? You might be able to find an English speaking playgroup. AFAIK, the concept of drop-in type activities is a foreign one. Everything in my area is by registration only. Sports programs run the entire year. There may be art classes during the day for young children (although I really doubt it), but you would have had to register in the fall when school started. Most pools have open hours. Kids here start going to school as early as 2.5 years, so there isn't a market for day time activities. You should be able to find activities on Wednesdays, as the younger kids don't have school then. 



alisaww said:


> Any ideas welcome! Thank you!
> p.s. advice on:
> - is it just me or do other mom's look at me like I'm growing a second head because I play with my kids at the playgrounds?
> - is it just me or are shop owners, particularly toy stores, completely put off by me bringing my children into the store?
> - I went to the children's library at St Jean - my kids were the only kids, everyone else was an adult getting books for kids.
> Wherever we go, we are the only kids. Where are all the kids?? Is it just that even little kids all go to schools here all day every day?


Yes, other moms are looking at you like you're growing a second head when you play with your kids on the playground. The French mothers let their children run around on their own. Yes, store owners do not want your kids in their stores. I run in to this all the time. Have you tried taking them to a really nice restaurant? We've had some interesting "dirty looks" from patrons - but a dog barking from under the table doesn't warrany anyone even batting an eye! But the library surprises me. Guess it depends on what time of day and what day you went. My library even does programs for kids on Wednesday mornings (I think it's one Wed/month). Other than Wed, you don't see kids around. They're in school, or at the garderie. It's a different culture.


----------



## _Sarah_

dijid said:


> Other than Wed, you don't see kids around. They're in school, or at the garderie. It's a different culture.


I'm also inclined to think that there aren't many stay at home mums in France. Living on one income isn't always possible.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Sarah and dijid have already explained things, but as always, I'll add a couple points.

There is apparently a new book out in the US called "French Children Don't Throw Food" which attempts to explain the difference in child rearing between France and the US. Haven't read it yet, but from the various reviews and discussions it appears that the main thing is that French families aren't "child centered" the way many American families seem to be these days.

The kids really do start school as early as possible (basically, as soon as they are potty trained - certainly by age 3 or 4) and school here, even at the maternelle level, runs all day. The only activities available for kids are on Wednesdays when the schools are out - and actually are a convenience for the parents, who otherwise would have to make child care arrangements. Those who work often drop off the kids with their grandparents. (Which is one reason I avoid the hypermarkets on Wednesdays if I can.) Kids really are expected to entertain themselves rather than being constantly entertained with organized activities, and in general, kids seem to play with their siblings in their own yards when they aren't in school or doing their homework.

The funny looks you get when entering a store with your kids probably has two sources: one, the fact of them being "foreigner kids" - i.e. they talk loudly, in a foreign language and are probably a bit more rambunctious than french kids (or have the potential to be so) and two, most kids of their ages are in school during the day - and in practice, the only kids out running around tend to be Gypsy kids, often up to no good, so all children not in school when they "should" be are suspect.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## alisaww

*thanks!*

Thanks for all the great info. I'll look into an au pair. I only need to work a little each week - I was also hoping to get older son some playmates. So maybe an au pair and a English play group would be a perfect match. Do you know if there is some sort of au pair listing board/website? 
I was fully expecting things to be different since a different culture; I had just heard France was so kid and family friendly. I thought it was kind of funny that I got the vibe my children were not welcome (and granted, my kids are from Montana - they've never even been to the mall let along little boutique-y shops, so they are awed by all the little knick knacks and the toy stores that we go to in the US are set up to *encourage* the kids to touch things. I've got a bit of retraining to do...).
Merci beaucoup for the helpful information.
Alisa


----------



## alisaww

Well, yes, my two year old pretty much is a gypsy kid! I should get the book - I'm all about getting kids to play by themselves. Now just to figure out how to do it without the two boys bloodying each other. Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges

alisaww said:


> Thanks for all the great info. I'll look into an au pair. I only need to work a little each week - I was also hoping to get older son some playmates. So maybe an au pair and a English play group would be a perfect match. Do you know if there is some sort of au pair listing board/website?


If what you want is really an au pair, you'd probably do best to go through an au pair agency. Working>Au pair,Au pair,France
is the official page on au pair stuff for the EU portal site. The term au pair in Europe refers to a very specific program allowing foreigners to stay in France (or whatever country), living with a family and being treated sort of like a family member. There are real strict terms regarding how much they can be expected to work and what sort of living quarters you must provide, etc.

OTOH, it's a great opportunity for a young person from elsewhere to come and get a taste of living and studying in France. (In France, an au pair must be enrolled in French classes.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dijid

Bev - I don't think she wants to hire and bring an au pair over. I had suggested she find an au pair already here who is willing to babysit for her kids the 15 hours/week or so she needs it. There's many au pairs in my French class who care for school aged children and have nothing to do during the day. Many of them have asked me to pass on their names to anyone I know with young children who might need babysitting during the day. I would expect the same in Lyon.

To the OP - You might want to find out where French classes are held in your area and see if the French teacher can pass on a note to her class, or maybe you can post a note at the library, or the mairie, or some other public bulletin board searching out a baby sitter.


----------



## niffy37

*I'm in lyon too with 3 kids*

Hi, 
We moved to lyon in august and we have 3 kids,8,4,4... Try looking up the english speaking mums group, they are active in lyon and also the american club of lyon has activities pl anned for kids. They have an english book reading once a month at a bookstore in bellecour. I agree on the kids here being not out as much and parents are pretty hands off in general. One of my kids is special needs and i joke that there re no special needs kids in france , you never see them, i hate to think where they are even. 

I'll check the boards if you have any other questions. My two other kids are in school all day in a bilingual school... We are just outside the 9th district in au mont d'ors and we are just learning french too. 

Take care
Jennifer






H




QUOTE=alisaww;701129]Greetings -
I'm in Lyon for 5 months with my two children, ages 2 and 5. I'm hoping to get them in a garderie for a few mornings a week (we'll see - they don't want to take the 5 year old - they say he should go to maternelle, but I am not going to put my non-French speaking child in a new school, new language, full time when half the point was for me to spend time with him since I'm not working much - just a bit remotely. Any advice on other ways to get ~ 15 hours child care for two kids without spending a fortune would also be helpful). 

My question is what to do with kids here? We don't have a car and we are right next to St Jean Palais. I know about nearby trips (Fourvier, Tetre d'Or, checking out traboules) and we've checked out the nearby small playgrounds), but are there drop-in gyms where kids can bounce? Morning art or music classes that I can take them to? We go to the pool sometimes, but generally the timing is bad since they are only open during lunch (and my younger son's nap time) and evening when my kiddos are tired and I need to make dinner. In the states there are all kinds of clay studios, drop in gyms, pools, etc. that are open ~10-12 for "stay at home moms". Part of the issue is that I don't speak French - and Google translate of web sites only gets me so far...

Any ideas welcome! Thank you!
p.s. advice on:
- is it just me or do other mom's look at me like I'm growing a second head because I play with my kids at the playgrounds?
- is it just me or are shop owners, particularly toy stores, completely put off by me bringing my children into the store?
- I went to the children's library at St Jean - my kids were the only kids, everyone else was an adult getting books for kids. 
Wherever we go, we are the only kids. Where are all the kids?? Is it just that even little kids all go to schools here all day every day?[/QUOTE]


----------



## alisaww

Thanks for the reply, Jennifer. 

I ran into the English speaking mom's group on some website - I'll definitely try to join that. Maybe I'll see you around. 

Using the website citizenkids.fr and lots of time with Google translate, I'm slowly getting somewhere. Because kids are in school, however, there are few options outside Wednesdays, evenings, and weekends (as you all predicted). Not much at my Espace Famille either, but I'll go talk to them in person tomorrow. 

Did go check out Park Tetre de l'Or. We could be happy just going up there 3 days a week! Also may try Max Aventur - sounds a little over the top, but a good place for my boys to get their yankee wiggles out.

Also, in case it helps anyone else looking at this post in the future, we may be having some luck getting both our 2 and 5 year old into a micro-creche (technically, creches DO allow 5 year olds, but no one wants to take them since there is so much more demand for the younger kids and 5 year olds have another easy option - maternelle). But the micro-creches often operate halte garderie (part time) and will consider a 5 year old. We'll see. If that doesn't work out, babysitter via Craigslist or vivastreet.fr.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## SYMascord

*How did you go in Lyon?*

Hi Alisaww

I am wondering how your life in Lyon has been since your post in 2012. 

I have 2 boys, 5 and 3yrs old, and am planning to move to Lyon next year. 
We live in Sydney, Australia at the moment. Sydney is very kids friendly in terms of facilities, playgrounds galore, libraries with plenty of kids programs. I am a stay-home mum and do play with my kids at the playground a lot.

So I am a bit concerned if we will be able to adjust to the French culture of see-no kids and hear-no kids in public. 

Please share (either publicly in the forum or private msg) with me how you have found life in Lyon with your little one. 

Hope to hear from you. 

Sy




alisaww said:


> Greetings -
> 
> My question is what to do with kids here?
> p.s. advice on:
> - is it just me or do other mom's look at me like I'm growing a second head because I play with my kids at the playgrounds?
> - is it just me or are shop owners, particularly toy stores, completely put off by me bringing my children into the store?
> - I went to the children's library at St Jean - my kids were the only kids, everyone else was an adult getting books for kids.
> Wherever we go, we are the only kids. Where are all the kids?? Is it just that even little kids all go to schools here all day every day?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not sure if the OP is still around, but France isn't nearly as "unfriendly" toward kids as you might think.

Granted, the school days are long - but there is a program now of changing the "rhythm scolaire" to include more activities and even sports in the school day. (Like most radical changes, provoking a certain amount of protest, but in general the schools are working on adapting.)

As a foreigner, you'll probably always have people "looking at" you - if only because you're speaking another language. (Some folks want to practice their English, but are hesitant, while others are wondering how they could get their kids together with yours so that they learn English.) 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## SYMascord

Thanks for clarifying, Bev. 
We are in the midst of deciding if moving to Lyon would be fulfilling our dream of living in Europe/France, learning and experience its culture and languages, or if it would be a total nightmare...

I guess I tend to read too much into what people say and get all worked up by the negatives. 

I've read you mentioned AVF is a good resource to get info on schools in Lyon, but one only becomes a member if referred by another member?





Bevdeforges said:


> Not sure if the OP is still around, but France isn't nearly as "unfriendly" toward kids as you might think.
> 
> Granted, the school days are long - but there is a program now of changing the "rhythm scolaire" to include more activities and even sports in the school day. (Like most radical changes, provoking a certain amount of protest, but in general the schools are working on adapting.)
> 
> As a foreigner, you'll probably always have people "looking at" you - if only because you're speaking another language. (Some folks want to practice their English, but are hesitant, while others are wondering how they could get their kids together with yours so that they learn English.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges

Oh no - AVF is open and available to anyone. Just look for their "permanences" - basically a sort of open house session usually held once or twice a week. AVF Lyon Rhône International - Lyon à la Carte Expats Lyon even has a special "walk in" event for "international" folks.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

